# My first engine. Video added



## Dave1964 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm new here, stumbled across forum this evening.

First of all I must say it is an excellent forum and wish I had found it long ago.
Much to my liking.

I'm not a fitter and turner or machinist in any way but have had a small lathe for some time and have an interest in engines and mechanical things in general.

I have made plenty of small items on lathe including things like model heli swashplates but engine pictured below is my first real project.

Scratch built from my own drawings in a couple weeks or so. 
Called it Goliath.
Bore and stroke 3.2mm x 8mm
Ticks over down to 6psi

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard Dave and that is a delightful little bugger. Good thing you put that box of matches in there for scale lest I would have taken the size to be much larger. That stop/reversing valve is a treat as well.

BC1
Jim


----------



## compspecial (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a beauty Dave, welcome to the forum.
             Stew


----------



## student123 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave,

Welcome. Super looking model engine, nice lookin work.
Sounds like you have some engineering background to design & build from scratch? Only guessing!


Mike


----------



## Maryak (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave,

Very Nice. :bow:

Please post a bit about yourself in the welcome thread. The matchbox suggests OZ ???

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Dave1964 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Yes i'm from oz.

No engineering background, bit of homework goes a long way. As does asking questions, which is why i'm here. I joined another forum recently but imo to many questions go unanswered there, making for a very slow and difficult learning curve.

Fyi the little engine has been steamed up.

Dave


----------



## Longboy (Feb 25, 2011)

......small is BIG TIME here on HMEM Dave, it will help your skills being here.  Dave


----------



## Dave1964 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks.

Happy to be here.

Love that aircraft engine in the plans section, may have just found my next project.

Dave


----------



## Dave1964 (Mar 1, 2011)

short vid



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZwlLBdP4bM[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice Model!

Welcome!

Dave


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the little boiler you made. Do you have plans for that?


----------



## cfellows (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a great project, Dave. What kind of burner do you use?

Chuck


----------



## Dave1964 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Dave, thanks also for fixing vid.

Troutsqueezer, all components were drawn up on grid paper in various scales. Boiler, firebox, safety valve, fittings, engine etc. I don't think I can post plans of boiler without calcs to prove it safe? I have not done any. Boiler is made from thick walled 1" pipe i found under my house. Its 2 1/4" long and its volume is 150mil. Fittings are typical.If I can find how to do calcs I might tidy drawings up and post.

Chuck, I have experimented with a few burners including gas. Meth burner pictured below is what I am curently using. Capacity is 2mil, burns long enough to bring pressure up and run engine for 5 minutes.

Thanks again
Dave


----------



## Dave1964 (Mar 2, 2011)

FYI the engine was designed and built last month, the 2/2011.

Vid was taken during early test runs just prior to being mounted on wooden base. At this time it would only run down to 10 psi. you can see and hear it leaking in vid. Has since been adjusted, now runs much better down to 6 psi and is also much quieter.

Dave


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice unit Dave, very tidy! But..... Oz is a pretty big bit of dirt - which bit are you in.


----------



## Dave1964 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Tel,

Northern Rivers NSW


----------



## Dave1964 (Mar 10, 2011)

mini or micro?

I have been calling my engine a "mini" steam engine. I see another engine has recently been posted which has same bore, overall size and is being called micro.

When does an engine become micro size?

Dave


----------



## Dave1964 (May 9, 2011)

Correction. I said on page 1 boiler capacity is 150ml, it is 15ml, sorry.

Dave


----------



## Paulsv (May 13, 2011)

What a great little engine! Everything about it is delightful, the engine, the boiler and the burner. Great work!


----------



## Dave1964 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Paulsv.

I should do another short vid now it is finished.

Dave


----------

